# Trail Cameras



## dwallis_86 (May 4, 2006)

I know there is alot of different selections these days, but I want honest opinions from people who use the cameras. I am looking into getting a camera in the 150-200 dollar range and want some information. Any help, pictures or anything else will do. I have a few moultrie d-40's, but I want some better quality pics.


----------



## hoytbowhunter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Get a bushnell trophy cam, $200 and well worth the money. Small, great trigger speed, IR, takes great pictures


----------



## z4racer (Dec 2, 2009)

hoytbowhunter22 said:


> Get a bushnell trophy cam, $200 and well worth the money. Small, great trigger speed, IR, takes great pictures


I second the Bushnell


----------



## Shadow6492 (Oct 13, 2009)

Check out Monarch trail cams in the classifieds section. Great price! Just ordered one.


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*Tail cams*

I have used Cudde back - moultree I60, bushnell trophy cam. Moultree pros- awesome pics, great battery life cons- a little slow on trigger time. Cudde back IR model pros- great trigger speed / battery life. con - can only use 1G sd card. Bushnell pros triggers speed fast, small, great pictures, Cons battery life sucks I think there is something wrong with this unit lithium batterys only last a couple weeks, I have it set on 5 min delay so it's not like I'm working it hard, have to contact Bushnell after the season. My 2 cents


----------



## kybowhntr (Mar 31, 2006)

Shadow6492 said:


> Check out Monarch trail cams in the classifieds section. Great price! Just ordered one.



X2 I just got mine specs are the same as bushnell....they are made by the same company....and you won't get any better customer service.


----------



## jwc1080 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a Moultrie I-40 and a Stealth Cam Nomad IR. The moultrie is a good camera, great infrared, picture quality is a little bad. The Stealth cam i'm not to sure if i like. Everytime i put the two out the Moultrie always has twice the pictures and i have them both set to 4 pics every trigger. But the pics on the Stealth cam are UNREAL clear. You can see out to 75-80 yards clear as day. But its because the Stealth cam is higher megapixels but like i said the Stealth Cam just doesn't trigger like the Moultrie does i guess.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i use stealth prowlers and love them, you can pick them up on ebay for 150-175 bux


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

I have used Moultrie, Stealth / Wildview, Bushnell, as well as a bunch of homebrews.

I am very surprised at how well the Trophy cams have worked for me. The picture quality is also very good. I set mine up for a 3 shot burst every 10 seconds and had 1100 pics in 12 days. I run mine on 8 AA's. I have found that when I run them on 4 AA's that the pictures tend to be underexposed. On 8 batteries the underexposure is reduced.

I have over 2000 pictures on the 8 Eveready lithiums that I am using, and expect to get at least 3000 more. I run the camera on 8 Eneloop rechargeables in warmer weather.

Overall the Trophy cam is the best $175 trail cam I have found. Bushnell also gives you a 2 year warranty, unlike the others that sell the Bolla cameras and give 1 year.


----------



## moezdee (Jun 13, 2009)

glad to see good reviews of the trophy cam, as i was thinking of getting one.chasinggame.com also had good reviews of this camera.


----------



## dtgb115 (Feb 22, 2008)

*bushnell trophy cam 179.00 free shipping*

Best price i have found with viewer is 189.00 free shipping www.opticsplanet.com


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

dtgb115 said:


> Best price i have found with viewer is 189.00 free shipping www.opticsplanet.com


A guy on E Bay is a few bucks cheaper; I believe $173.99 (free ship)for LCD model. He has the color viewer model for a good price as well.

I believe his seller name is " poor fish ". I bought a release and some arrow shafts from him and it was all good.


----------



## treehunter906 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Trophy cam*

Cant go wrong very good on battery life with cold weather even down below zero i have 2 and love them both.


----------



## hawkdiezel (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a friend in WV that gets the wildviews cameras fairly cheap and if someone steals them you won't feel so bad. The archery site is Bowfreaks.com


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

skyhunter said:


> I have used Moultrie, Stealth / Wildview, Bushnell, as well as a bunch of homebrews.
> 
> I am very surprised at how well the Trophy cams have worked for me. The picture quality is also very good. I set mine up for a 3 shot burst every 10 seconds and had 1100 pics in 12 days. I run mine on 8 AA's. I have found that when I run them on 4 AA's that the pictures tend to be underexposed. On 8 batteries the underexposure is reduced.
> 
> ...


--------------

Hello
Very-very nice pic's
This cam, is it flash. Also distance it picks up. [ Thanks


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

Unk Bond said:


> --------------Hello
> Very-very nice pic's
> This cam, is it flash. Also distance it picks up. [ Thanks


No Unk, it is an infrared flash.


----------



## Ken Reber (Jul 11, 2006)

*Bushnell*

Great camera but watch the service send one in took 3 mo. to get back hope it gets better.


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

dont leave out going with a homebrew trail camera, you should have posted this in the game camera section, you would get more responses.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

*tropohy cams*

:thumbs_up:jam:I have had mine for about 6 months now and have gotten about 3,000 pictures.I love the trigger speed and the I.R.All I would say is find you a bear proof box for it,wish I did.


----------



## Briluke_nyla (Jul 12, 2008)

Would you rank battery life, trigger speed, pic quality, etc., the highest priority when picking out a camera for yourself?


----------



## farmer50 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a wildview and it works great.


----------



## Pete33 (Aug 9, 2006)

I bought a Bushnell Trophy , took it back . Junk !! Great day time pictures .would not work at night . I ended up with a Cuddleback IR . Much better camera .


----------



## wvtruth (Feb 8, 2008)

*Trail Camera*

I have owned 4 different brands and hands down the Cuddeback Capture is the most reliable, longest battery life and simplest to use camera. I run 4 cameras 8 months out of the year and highly recommend the Capture.


----------



## wvtruth (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is a pic


----------



## UP Reflex (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a Moultrie I40. Battery life is great. Picture quality is good as long as orientation from the sun is right. Night time picture quality is also good. The trigger speed I feel is awful. I have walked straight at it to test it and check the pictures and about all you may get is a close up of my chest or shoulder. Unless they come out with a fix for the slow trigger speed I would not recomend or buy this camera again.

Tim


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

still using the ole moultrie 3.0 and 4.0 flash cams
work great


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

wvtruth said:


> Here is a pic


Outstanding picture. So real looking and natural.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I found the Cuddeback Captures to be my favorite for over trails and my ScoutGuards (or any Boly cam for that matter) to be my go to for video over scrapes! If you need long range pics and quick, the Capture can't be beat and the pic quality is as good as any high end commercial cam as is trigger and battery life.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

I use both of the cuddeback & bushnell trail cameras.
2 things I like about the bushnell ones is the small size (you can fit them in your pocket) & you can set them to take 3 pics every time they are triggered.
Both brands have good trigger speed. Both brands have good bat. life.
I had a problem with the free sd card that came with the Bushnell so I bought better cards & have had no problems after that.
The Cuddebacks are easier to set the time, dates & camera settings up but you will get use to the bushnell after a little while. 
I have the older Cuddebacks (about 2 - 4 years old) the bats. are changed from the bottom.


----------



## markwal6 (Apr 8, 2006)

*cameras*

The one big thing was already stated...Customer Service is horrible! Like was stated, there are other versions of the same camera that have great customer service and that alone would push me away from the Bushnell. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

thirdypointer said:


> I found the Cuddeback Captures to be my favorite for over trails and my ScoutGuards (or any Boly cam for that matter) to be my go to for video over scrapes! If you need long range pics and quick, the Capture can't be beat and the pic quality is as good as any high end commercial cam as is trigger and battery life.


Thanks

?? The same company that makes the Cuddeback 

Did they also make a Deer Cam NCX-10 flash cam, at one time.


----------



## fireshot (Dec 12, 2007)

I love my Bushnell trophy cam.I'm on the same set of batteries since September. Good pictures day and night. Just make sure you use sandisk 2gb cards.


----------



## jessie (Jul 21, 2008)

*cameras*

I've used many types of trail cameras. We currently have two Moultrie I40, two Cuddeback IR, a half dozen Wildview cameras, and 3 Wildgame Innovation cameras. The Moultries and the Cuddeback cameras work flawlessly for us. The daytime and infrared pics on both are good. One thing that needs to be mentioned about the I40 is the location of the sd card. It is very hard to get to if you have big fingers. The Wildview cameras are not infrared, but they take pretty good pictures. The battery life on them is pretty good. The trigger speed is pretty good, however the range of the flash is not very good. Our Wildgame Innovation cameras are the 1.3 mp camera and the are overall a very good camera for the money. The setup on them is not very user friendly, that's their only negative. The display goes into sleep mode which is a bit annoying. We've had pretty good experiences with the cameras that we have. Out of all the cameras we have, we like the Moultrie I40 the best.


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a moultrie I40 & it has never let me down., Is the trophy cam the same as the monarchs?? seems to have alot of good feedback


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Thanks
> 
> ?? The same company that makes the Cuddeback
> 
> Did they also make a Deer Cam NCX-10 flash cam, at one time.


---------------

Same question . Do have the answer.


----------



## longbo (Oct 27, 2009)

Just to offer another 2 cents worth. 
I have multiple Cuddieback models and they all work flawlessly all the time and have great battery life. Somehow I also ended up with a Stealthcam and it is junk. It was so bad I thought it was broken so I sent it back, they replaced it but the replacement is also junk. It is does not reliably trigger and it has very slow trigger time resulting in mostly pictures of nothing but scenery. I even hung a Cuddieback capture directly above it over a mineral station, in a week the Stealthcam got 7 total pictures and only one was a deer while the Cuddieback got 46 pictures. All the Cuddieback pictures were either deer, fox, squirrels triggering the camera. Good luck.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Thanks
> 
> ?? The same company that makes the Cuddeback
> 
> Did they also make a Deer Cam NCX-10 flash cam, at one time.





*****************************


Any one know :wink:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Just got my Wildview ez cam for Christmas..can't wait to get it out on a tree....looks nice and ez.....gotta like that.......


----------



## Bubbys Dad (Aug 14, 2008)

I got a trophycam for Christmas, have'nt used it yet. Got it off e-bay for 180.00 with the viewer screen.brand new, check it out.seller is "poor fish"


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Thanks
> 
> ?? The same company that makes the Cuddeback
> 
> ...


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

ill sell you a new cuddeback 2009 model capture flash 3.0 for 170 tyd......bet you can't beat that price in any store


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

*I 40*

Got a moultrie I 40 for my birthday about a month ago and its the best camera I have ever had. Superb battery life and overal pretty good pics. I have a stealth cam and the pics are really good.... but everything else sucks, trigger speed is like 6 seconds and the batery life is terrible. I was changing batteries every few weeks. I will be getting another I 40 very soon.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*trail cams*

those bushnell tophys are great, my buddy turned me onto them, i also have a cuddy and love that to. either or i would go with


----------

